# Engagement Ring-Feedback?



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

1

2 I think this one is too closely cropped. What do you think? 
3
4


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude, but I don't understand the purpose?
Most people hang a ring from something sentimental that the couple have,
Especially the shoe one- All I can think is why is there a ring on someones foot?
Nice photos and good lighting, just the purpose doesn't make sense to me 
Love the blurred lights


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 3, 2012)

You need a macro lens.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

YoungPhotoGirl said:
			
		

> I don't mean to be rude, but I don't understand the purpose?
> Most people hang a ring from something sentimental that the couple have,
> Especially the shoe one- All I can think is why is there a ring on someones foot?
> Nice photos and good lighting, just the purpose doesn't make sense to me
> Love the blurred lights



The lights are a part of where the ceremony will be held. She's wearing the boots in the wedding. That one was actually her idea, but I like it. And the tree I hung it from is at the wedding sight, but that doesn't really matter since no one will recognize this tiny branch! Lol. I just thought it would look cool.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh and thank you!


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> The lights are a part of where the ceremony will be held. She's wearing the boots in the wedding. That one was actually her idea, but I like it. And the tree I hung it from is at the wedding sight, but that doesn't really matter since no one will recognize this tiny branch! Lol. I just thought it would look cool.


Was just giving you feedback like you asked...


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> You need a macro lens.



I agree! I'm saving up for a Canon 100mm f/2.8 L macro lens. I've been wanting this lens since before I bought my camera!


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

YoungPhotoGirl said:
			
		

> Was just giving you feedback like you asked...



I know! I appreciate it. I was just explaining your questions.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 3, 2012)

No.

Don't put the engagement ring on a boot.

Just no.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 3, 2012)

*ugh* Invisible set diamonds was the worst invention ever!


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Don't put the engagement ring on a boot.
> 
> Just no.



Lol! Bride's idea! I know her well and it suits her.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 3, 2012)

Ring?  What ring?


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> *ugh* Invisible set diamonds was the worst invention ever!



I think it's pretty!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 3, 2012)

Considering these are the shots to pick from, I like #3 the best.   #2 (even though it's on a boot) would have been better if you had yanked that blade of grass that's in front of the ring.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> Lol! Bride's idea!


Honestly, no jokes, If a bride told me to selectively colour her eyes in one of her wedding photos- I wouldn't just do it.
I would say no, same thing here. Visually it doesn't work.. and in my opinion same goes for the boot.
I'm not trying to be mean, I am trying to be helpful doll


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 3, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






They are, till they fall out. 
Then jewelers laugh when you want it fixed.

Super Glue FTW!


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> Considering these are the shots to pick from, I like #3 the best.



Thanks. I think. The start of your statement seemed a little rude/unnecessary. Almost like you don't like any of them.



			
				PinkDoor said:
			
		

> #2 (even though it's on a boot) would have been better if you had yanked that blade of grass that's in front of the ring.



Oh I know! I'm kicking myself for that mistake! It showed up in all the close ups of the boot.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

YoungPhotoGirl said:
			
		

> Honestly, no jokes, If a bride told me to selectively colour her eyes in one of her wedding photos- I wouldn't just do it.
> I would say no, same thing here. Visually it doesn't work.. and in my opinion same goes for the boot.
> I'm not trying to be mean, I am trying to be helpful doll



Thank you for the tip. I will keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Ring?  What ring?



You're being sarcastic, right? I'm not wry good as deciphering sarcasm.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 3, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I try never to be rude   I think they are all nicely done photos.  I was not saying that negatively, more of - if these are the shots, and you had to pick ONE to present, it would be #3 for me.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> They are, till they fall out.
> Then jewelers laugh when you want it fixed.
> 
> Super Glue FTW!



Lol! Well in that case, I'm glad my ring isn't invisibly set! If that lingo is even correct.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 3, 2012)

YoungPhotoGirl said:


> laynea24 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! Bride's idea!
> ...



sounds like the OP knows the couple pretty well...so i think the shots are fine.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> I try never to be rude   I think they are all nicely done photos.  I was not saying that negatively, more of - if these are the shots, and you had to pick ONE to present, it would be #3 for me.



Oh I see. Thanks for clearing that up. I'm sorry for misinterpreting your text.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

charlie76 said:
			
		

> sounds like the OP knows the couple pretty well...so i think the shots are fine.



Thanks Charlie! She's one of my good friends.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 3, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Ring?  What ring?



Exactly my thoughts.

Sorry, but they are all terrible.  Decently enough photographed I guess, but terrible composition, especially the boot.  While it may make sense to you and her, the way it was composed does not show the ring, it's as though you are shooting her foot and something is on there that wasn't flicked off pre-shoot.

The tree one is kinda cute, I like the idea, but I would have gotten in closer.

The one with the bulbs...again...get the idea...but that light directly behind is very distracting, the rest are blurred ok, but that big ole light right behind, dwarfs the ring.

Typically you want ring shots up close, even if you don't have a macro lens you can pull it off.  I shoot closer than that with my kit lens, no macro lens.  It can be done.  Even if you don't want to be typical...you still have to remember the focus of your photograph...if your focus is taking up such a tiny space...most are not going to see it as the focus point and start wandering around trying to figure out what the hell they are looking at.

my .02   ;-)


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> Sorry, but they are all terrible.



Appreciate the feedback and advice. However, I do not appreciate the rudeness. If you don't like them, fine. I'm okay with that. I asked for feedback and that's what you gave me, but must you be so rude? Is that really necessary? I'm LEARNING. That's why I posted here. Just because you said "sorry" before your rude comment, doesn't mean what you say next isn't going to hurt. It's like when people say, "no offense," and you know what they say next is going to offend you. I know not everyone is going to like my photos and I am perfectly okay with that. I don't like all the photos I see either.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ya...pictures between friends are all fair game IMO...but some of the criticism above is valid, for sure.  I think you could vary the composition to put more attention on the ring.
Note: Careful posting here with all the pros.  Some are very experienced photographers with strong opinions...and generally give great feedback, but are not always as gentle as you would like.  Good luck!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ some talentless hacks, like myself, have strong opinions, too.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 3, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> *ugh* Invisible set diamonds was the worst invention ever!



I don't even know what that means...but your skillfully emoted disgust with it makes me totally believe you


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

charlie76 said:
			
		

> Ya...pictures between friends are all fair game IMO...but some of the criticism above is valid, for sure.  I think you could vary the composition to put more attention on the ring.
> Note: Careful posting here with all the pros.  Some are very experienced photographers with strong opinions...and generally give great feedback, but are not always as gentle as you would like.  Good luck!



I agree about the composition now that it has been mentioned. I just don't see why people have to be rude. Thank you!


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 3, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not really sure where I was rude, maybe before lashing out and calling someone rude you should stop to think "am I being sensitive?".  I feel I gave honest feedback on my thoughts.  I won't apologize if it hurt your feelings, simply because I am not sorry for stating my feelings in a direct manner to which I gave my reasons for my dislike.  Nor do I feel it was discouraging at all as I even empathized with your ideals with what you were trying to accomplish, whereas others did not.

Calling a spade a spade isn't rude.  It is what it is, and I feel they are terrible.  However, that is just my opinion...so no worries.  And if you really read what I wrote, you'll see I said the composition is what I felt was terrible, and I stand by my statement.

My advice would be to put your pride away and don't expect all flowers and roses.  If someone tells me a picture of mine is ugly, I don't get butthurt, I try to figure out why they feel that way.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 3, 2012)

You know, laynea, if you're at all serious, you'll look back on this and wonder WTF you were thinking. It's better if you don't get too emotional about it. Being overly attached to your work is the first step to a lonely road of self-delusion.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> You know, laynea, if you're at all serious, you'll look back on this and wonder WTF you were thinking. It's better if you don't get too emotional about it. Being overly attached to your work is the first step to a lonely road of self-delusion.



very true, and if all you have to work on is composition...you are way ahead of the game compared to lots of folks.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure where I was rude, maybe before lashing out and calling someone rude you should stop to think "am I being sensitive?".  I feel I gave honest feedback on my thoughts.  I won't apologize if it hurt your feelings, simply because I am not sorry for stating my feelings in a direct manner to which I gave my reasons for my dislike.  Nor do I feel it was discouraging at all as I even empathized with your ideals with what you were trying to accomplish, whereas others did not.
> 
> Calling a spade a spade isn't rude.  It is what it is, and I feel they are terrible.  However, that is just my opinion...so no worries.  And if you really read what I wrote, you'll see I said the composition is what I felt was terrible, and I stand by my statement.
> 
> My advice would be to put your pride away and don't expect all flowers and roses.  If someone tells me a picture of mine is ugly, I don't get butthurt, I try to figure out why they feel that way.



Right. And like I said, I appreciate the feedback and advice. I found the second line of your post rude. That's my opinion. Have a great night.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> You know, laynea, if you're at all serious, you'll look back on this and wonder WTF you were thinking. It's better if you don't get too emotional about it. Being overly attached to your work is the first step to a lonely road of self-delusion.



I am a woman. Of course I'm emotional. I am not overly attached to theses photos. We're getting together to do more at a different location soon and I'm going to do new ring pictures with better composition. I'm listening to all the advice here. I just felt like the beginning of his post was unnecessary.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 3, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> I agree about the composition now that it has been mentioned. I just don't see why people have to be rude. Thank you!



That wasn't rude.  Stick around a while and you'll get to see rude though, it comes out somewhere just about every day.

Words of advice: Look at all of the requests for C&C on these forums.  Every day.  Day in, day out.  We aren't your family and if you ask for critique that's pretty much what you're going to get.  We normally don't sugar coat it, we normally tell it like it is.  There are a lot of very talented photographers on this forum, I'm not one of them, and if you stick around you'll get better.  If you have thin skin and take everything to heart it's going to be tough.

Most of the comments are valid.  The backgrounds are distracting and the eye wanders to everything except the subject.  The ring is hidden in front of that big bulb in the first, the subject is the boot in the second, and the third and fourth have big bright spots that draw the eye away from the ring.  Not much to be done with the first two.  The last one I would have done like this:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 3, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Ya...pictures between friends are all fair game IMO...but some of the criticism above is valid, for sure.  I think you could vary the composition to put more attention on the ring.
> Note: Careful posting here with all the pros.  Some are very experienced photographers with strong opinions...and generally give great feedback, but are not always as gentle as you would like.  Good luck!



How do you gently tell someone their images are bad?

OP, stop telling people they are rude. Wake up and smell the boring flowers.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice crop craig, kinda what I was thinking along the lines of on that one myself.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 3, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Ya...pictures between friends are all fair game IMO



What a load of crapola (rude enough?). Who the client is, your relationship with the client and if there is a client or not has no bearing on the value or success of an image.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> That wasn't rude.  Stick around a while and you'll get to see rude though, it comes out somewhere just about every day.
> 
> Words of advice: Look at all of the requests for C&C on these forums.  Every day.  Day in, day out.  We aren't your family and if you ask for critique that's pretty much what you're going to get.  We normally don't sugar coat it, we normally tell it like it is.  There are a lot of very talented photographers on this forum, I'm not one of them, and if you stick around you'll get better.  If you have thin skin and take everything to heart it's going to be tough.
> 
> Most of the comments are valid.  The backgrounds are distracting and the eye wanders to everything except the subject.  The ring is hidden in front of that big bulb in the first, the subject is the boot in the second, and the third and fourth have big bright spots that draw the eye away from the ring.  Not much to be done with the first two.  The last one I would have done like this:



Thanks. I like that crop.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> charlie76 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya...pictures between friends are all fair game IMO
> ...



lol, I think you two are saying the same thing only differently DonkeyMan.  At least that's how I took his statement anyway.  lol


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

Ignore the rudeness and take the advice.
I have found almost everyone here doesn't word things as nicely as they could but ignore it, its not worth fighting back


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

YoungPhotoGirl said:
			
		

> Ignore the rudeness and take the advice.
> I have found almost everyone here doesn't word things as nicely as they could but ignore it, its not worth fighting back



I'm starting to see that. Thanks. I wasn't trying to pick a fight... That worked out well, eh? Haha


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 3, 2012)

YoungPhotoGirl said:


> Ignore the rudeness and take the advice.
> I have found almost everyone here doesn't word things as nicely as they could but ignore it, its not worth fighting back



Or realize that ones perception of rude could be flawed.  I mean really...all I said was the comp was terrible.  I could have been rude...and I believe I was far from it.  If I had replaced that one word "terrible" with "not so great" would I then not have been rude?  Replacing a single word with many words that ultimately mean the same is silly.  It's all quite comical actually.  While my advice may not be the greatest...I can see it was wasted nonetheless.  Sad really, I thought I had some valid points...too bad they were overshadowed with rudeness.  I'm such a terrible person.  Guess I'll go back to look at boring flowers in the nature gallery now....I almost forgot I was in the professional gallery where photographs were to be held to a higher standard.

/rudeness


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> Or realize that ones perception of rude could be flawed.  I mean really...all I said was the comp was terrible.  I could have been rude...and I believe I was far from it.  If I had replaced that one word "terrible" with "not so great" would I then not have been rude?  Replacing a single word with many words that ultimately mean the same is silly.  It's all quite comical actually.  While my advice may not be the greatest...I can see it was wasted nonetheless.  Sad really, I thought I had some valid points...too bad they were overshadowed with rudeness.  I'm such a terrible person.  Guess I'll go back to look at boring flowers in the nature gallery now....I almost forgot I was in the professional gallery where photographs were to be held to a higher standard.



Your advice wasn't wasted. I took your advice. I didn't say your whole post was rude.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 3, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool.  I look forward to your next shoot, like I said, if comp is your only issue...you're ahead of the game and I think you'll do well.


----------



## howtophotograph (Jul 3, 2012)

There are ways of judging someone elses work regardless of quality

You can say: your work is terrible
or you can say: there are ways that your work could be improved

Same message, different delivery!
which one is better?

Christian
http://www.howtobecomeaphotographer.biz


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 3, 2012)

Judgmental spammer.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 3, 2012)

howtophotograph said:


> There are ways of judging someone elses work regardless of quality
> 
> You can say: your work is terrible
> or you can say: there are ways that your work could be improved
> ...



Or I could say what I'm thinking, be a real person, and not be concerned with being judged by others.  Yeah, I think I'll stick to being me.  Thanks for the advice on how to pretend to not be ones self though.  ;-)


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 3, 2012)

The ring doesnt look very sparkly


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

See...
Some people are just like that.
I feel its much more beneficial to you to say what I feel was right and what was wrong, 
Then you know what NOT to change.
And you get a bit of positivity in my opinion


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> YoungPhotoGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every fight that's ever happened on my thread wasn't intentional too.
As I said ignore it.
At the end of the day if you are happy and your client is happy then you're doing fine.
Screw the other crap!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 3, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:


> The ring doesnt look very sparkly



Mostly because it's not lit well, using "natural light". It could need a good cleaning too.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 3, 2012)

YoungPhotoGirl said:


> See...
> Some people are just like that.
> I feel its much more beneficial to you to say what I feel was right and what was wrong,
> Then you know what NOT to change.
> And you get a bit of positivity in my opinion



I think that's how most Facebook photographers got started.  

yeah..that was rude.  Funny too though.  :-D


----------



## tirediron (Jul 4, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that was sarcasm!  No offense intended.  It was meant to reflect my opinion that the ring does not occupy nearly enough real-estate in the image.  It's fine to say, "The client wanted it that way", but as the professional and subject-matter expert, sometimes we have to suggest alternatives, and show them why what they think they want is not necessarily the best choice.  The basic ideas here are fine, but I really feel that the execution could have been greatly improved with a little more work.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Judgmental spammer.



passive agressive spammer.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 4, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> ...I'm LEARNING.  That's why I posted here...


You posted in the Professional Gallery; implicit in the term professional is skill and knowlege of the craft.  We all had to learn, and most of us still are, BUT  the composition of these images don't, IMO, reflect the work which should be associated with a professional.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 4, 2012)

unpopular said:


> charlie76 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya...pictures between friends are all fair game IMO
> ...


Ab-so-friggin'-lutely!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

Look at the impressions given by the photos.

Ring on boot (where things get kicked and crap gets walked on)
Ring, quite small, against background of bright spots that draw the viewer's eyes away.
Ring hanging upside down from a twig so it isn't easily seen.

The associations from each of these shots are negative - and viewers make these associations.
The center of the picture, the big thing metaphorically, should be big in the picture sense, taking up some space, being in an important spot and being the center of attention.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 4, 2012)

FWIW, generally speaking I tell people  NOT to explain their pictures when they post them.  This would be an example of an exception. I think if folks had known your objectives they would be commenting more on how you had executed them and less on your choices of settings.  (except Bitter, who is a jeweler and is going to comment on the BRIDE'S choice of setting regardless...  )

Now the problem is that people have their chests puffed up and need to continue banging on them or lose face. 

FWIW, my general comments to you are...

1. I think the ideas are actually kind of cute.
2. The idea is only part of the equation, you need to find a setting for each idea that -really- compliments the main subject well.  If there is no object that obviously compliments the subject, you can look for patterns of lines in color in the objects in the setting and see what works.  You can almost always find something but you have to let your mind go.
3. I don't think having the ring face straight down like that works well.  A tiny bit of hidden tape on the inside of the ring might have been enough to hold it so the setting was facing the camera more, which I think would have helped a lot.
4. You have to watch the message that each thing conveys even if it's something the bride wants... ultimately if you think it communicates a bad message that you don't get you can get around, you're going to want to advise her on something else.  But also keep in mind your choice of composition can greatly affect the message... REALLY zoomed in on the boot one, almost no one would know it was a boot and the detail of the green star embroidered there might make an interesting setting.
5. You need to make sure you have ample light on the subject or other brighter things in the picture will carry the eye away.
6. Doing shots like this is a GREAT time for things like the rule of thirds, magic triangle, etc. because you want EVERYTHING possible to drag your eye to the main subject.
6. As Schwetty said... you need a macro lens.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 4, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't like any of them, no imagination, just dull and boring why would you want it on a boot unless you where kicking groom to be into touch


----------



## gsgary (Jul 4, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next ones you could try putting the ring on a cow pat


----------



## GothamTommy (Jul 4, 2012)

It's a lot easier to impress some clients than it is to impress your professional peers.

YOU are the professional, not the client. There's a different between appeasing the client and taking a professional stand. You mentioned a few times in the thread how "it was the bride's idea" but you never actually said you disagreed with it. I'd assume you didn't because you posted it here for critique.

This forum is full of impressive photographers with great feedback (along with complete ass-hats). The emotional hit you felt when you were offended earlier -- next time you compose a shot, think about how this crowd would respond. Let that voice get in your head. If you can hear them pounding their keyboards while you're framing the shot, maybe try something else.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2012)

IDK guys. Given the size of that ring and the color of those boots, I am betting that this is one bride you don't say "no" to.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jul 4, 2012)

Not drawn to them in any way form or fashion. There is nothing drawing my eye to the ring other than your thread title.  From someone who does weddings tip #1  Ring should face the camera more.  I would have to agree with all the CC above maybe differently worded but then again you are in the professional Gallery my advice is not to ask for CC in here if it or how it is put is going to ruffle your feathers.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 4, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> IDK guys. Given the size of that ring and the color of those boots, I am betting that this is one bride you don't say "no" to.



LOL!!!


----------



## howtophotograph (Jul 4, 2012)

Ernicus
it is not about hiding who you are...
i have been there and i was told that my work was bad, and that did not necessarily gave me an impulse to work harder, but made my morale low at that time.
is is about encouraging people who are less trained to take the criticsm constructively in a subtle way.
i found it works better, but everyone can do whatever they want


Christian


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2012)

If you can't hear it from others, how can you learn to hear it from yourself?


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 4, 2012)

howtophotograph said:


> Ernicus
> it is not about hiding who you are...
> i have been there and i was told that my work was bad, and that did not necessarily gave me an impulse to work harder, but made my morale low at that time.
> is is about encouraging people who are less trained to take the criticsm constructively in a subtle way.
> ...



That would hold true had all I typed was "this is terrible", but I didn't, I gave constructive feedback as well as my opinion that it was terrible...which the OP took.  I understand what you are saying, however I don't feel it is necessary in this case as calling a spade a spade isn't bad, unless that was all I did without continuing on with reasons and advice.  I don't feel a person should have to alter their typing vs. saying their true thoughts, I'll always think that way.  So we'll just agree to disagree and move on.  This thread is long enough already.


----------



## revenater (Jul 4, 2012)

I am a country girl myself and I like the boot picture. I can understand why she would want it. It just shows a little of her. I like the light one also.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 4, 2012)

I think the boot thing could have worked, as I understand country folk quite well.  I just think as it is, the ring gets lost.

Here's two ways I think I might have worked, I dunno...just my thoughts.  Move the ring closer to the tip (I cloned it there crudely for illustration purposes), and use rot's (in each example the ring falls directly on the intersecting lines of 3rds)

Maybe not "the" answer, but I think it gets less lost this way.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2012)

revenater said:


> I am a country girl myself and I like the boot picture. I can understand why she would want it. It just shows a little of her. I like the light one also.



I've been around the whole country thing my whole life and I don't think I'll ever understand how footwear can be more than something functional. Maybe that's just the rancher influence, they're really not a flashy crowed.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 4, 2012)

maybe a "his and hers" boot set, one of each, with a ring on each would work better, showing the joining of the boots.  I dunno...I'm reaching here.  lolz


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2012)

On a side note, I think cowboy boots and hats, rodeos, and calling oneself a cow person should be outlawed east of the Mississippi.

Discuss?


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 5, 2012)

It's boots and chaps
It's cowboy hats
It's spurs and latigo
It's the ropes and the reins
And the joy and the pain
And they call the thing rodeo


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=google;-1906249475752496805]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1906249475752496805[/video]


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

garth brooks is a sissy.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 5, 2012)

None of these images flatters the ring. 

In all, the ring appears puny and dull, and the stones look like marcasite. I'm sure the location and conditions were less than ideal; that's how it goes. A better lens will help, but you should be able to do significantly better using your present lens with better light, better exposure, and a sharper focus. The props are quirky. Unfortunately, not good quirky. Surely there were better objects present with which to pair an engagement ring. The blurred lights in #1 are promising, but then the poor ring hangs there sadly, OOF and underexposed. If I were in your position, I'd learn from this, put it behind me, and move on to the next gig.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 5, 2012)

unpopular said:


> garth brooks is a sissy.



...but he's got friends in low places...when the thunder rolls, that is.


----------

